# Ghost Story Albums



## Derdnik (Sep 10, 2009)

Last year I found some great links posted here for old ghost story albums but Im having a difficult time finding the threads.  Can anyone recommend any sites where I can download mp3s of these stories? My son and I love to listen to them at bedtime. Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## creepyhomemaker (May 10, 2008)

Hey try this link.

http://www.somethingwickedprod.com/


----------



## Derdnik (Sep 10, 2009)

Thanks Creepy  this is just the sort of site I was looking for. Much Obliged.


----------

